
Comparing Cloud Native Buildpacks to Herokuish - codefinger
http://dokku.github.io/technology/comparing-buildpack-v3-to-herokuish
======
tyhoff
Conveniently timed post! I was just looking at buildpacks.io over the weekend.
I was not aware there was a shim to conver Heroku buildpacks to the v3 spec.
Neat.

------
babaganoosh89
Is there any advantage to buildpacks if you're comfortable making custom
Dockerfiles? Seems like Docker would give you a lot more flexibility and
clarity over what's deployed.

~~~
judge2020
Also portability. It's amazing how universal running Docker containers
currently is.

~~~
tyhoff
JSYK: the end result of the Buildpacks project is a Docker image. It's just
that if someone wants to package up NGINX inside of a container alongside
their app, they can just add the buildpack and an nginx.conf rather than going
through the complexity of installing and configuring it themselves.

